# [SOLVED] High temps, AMD FX-8370



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi guys

I have an issue with my fx-8370. Running stock cooler atm (yeah iknow..)
Been reading around and from what I've seen, the normal temps for AMD's should be around 40-50C. Between 50-60C at load. 

Guess what my temp is at load. *76-80C*
It starts off nice and smooth with 30-35C idle, then after a while it goes up to 60ish C idle. When under load, it goes all the way up to 80C.

My guess is that I've done a poor job on applying the thermal paste. Wanted to ask for your opinion first before prying open the case, and re-applying the thermal paste.

Can post screenshots of tempmonitors and such later if you need it.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2015)

You don't want to be taking the core temp higher than ~68 degrees. Either you live in the Sahara (which you don't), your case has zero fresh airflow, or your thermal paste is comprised of crushed potato starch. I'd suggest repasting, and also switching over from the stock cooler. Stock coolers _should_ handle those chips, but you know, they suck.

You haven't overvolted it have you? Check in BIOS that the vCore is at default voltage.


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi

The case should have more than enough air flow, running 4 fans. Pretty cold in Noway so the ambient room temp shouldn't be an issue. 

I have plans on getting a more efficient cooler, but that wont happen before at least next month.

No overclocking or changes done in BIOS regarding CPU. Can check the vCore voltage when I'm done at work. 
I'll stop by a shop or two, and see if I can get a hold of some thermal paste.


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi 
Changed my termal paste, but Im having some issues with fps drops. Dont think Ive damaged the cpu, or anything like that. At least I hope not. 
Core voltage on CPU is 1.040v. 

Something seems broken on the cpu temp sensors though, showing stable 19C value, 0C min, and 225C max. 

Do you know of any program other than CPUID HWMonitor that can accurately tell the the temps? (if the sensors not broken though..) 
If not, I guess BIOS next to check temps/fans? 

Attached screenshot if you didnt understand. 

Am I fu*ked?


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2015)

sup lad!

temps over there  must be pretty cold right?

airflow on that case won't be a problem, nice fan setup can make miracles,

_*Fan Setup:*
Front: 1 x 140mm or 1 x 120mm
Rear: 1 -x 120mm 
Top: 2 x 120/140mm fans 
Bottom: 1x 120mm fan
Side: 1x 120/140mm fan _

top fans can help pretty much because heats goes up naturally, so a couple of 120mm fans on top and also one 120mm fan on bottom blowing fresh air inside you case may help, so take in consideration a nice fan setup, also there are several options for high performance fans,


On the other hand, stock cooler, I don’t like them so much, I prefer water AIO's or decent air coolers such a Hyper 212EVO from Coolermaster, Frio Advanced from thermaltake or plenty more.

Thermalpaste? Arctic Cooling MX series is the Win, no doubts on it, what are you using is a interesting question, so let us know a little bit more about it!


Regards,


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey

Only thing I had laying around was Akasa 455 / AK-455 Thermal Paste..


----------



## Jborg (Jun 2, 2015)

I would monitor temps with AMD Overdrive, that will give a more accurate temp under load.

Also would +1 Hyper 212 evo...

Keeps my 8350 cool even under load @ 4.5Ghz.


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Wait a minute. 
Is this correct? Havent used Overdrive that much, but what?


----------



## Jborg (Jun 2, 2015)

The temp monitoring will be under CPU status. The thermal margin tells you how close it is to peak operating temps. (AMD should not go above 62 package temp is what they say) So if the thermal margin reads 5 degrees, your temp would be 57c.

Those current speeds don't seem right though....

what is the cpu speed reading in the bios or another location?


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2015)

bdiddy said:


> Hey
> 
> Only thing I had laying around was Akasa 455 / AK-455 Thermal Paste..


is not the best.. nut is what you have…

let us know something else more.. how paste are you using? application method?




Jborg said:


> I would monitor temps with AMD Overdrive, that will give a more accurate temp under load.


agreed, also HWinfo will show a better temp monitor...
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Regards,


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey

Method I used was the standard one, the pea-size in the middle. Heard that the x-version was better, but haven't tried it out yet.

Just took a quick look into the bios, and the cpu runs at about 36-39C. Went into fan controll, and set 50%fanspeed if its over 30C.
That improved my fps alot, and my system seems more stable.
Overdrive now reports 4,1GHz on each core, and going dynamically up and down. Different from my previous screenie, where it was static on 2099MHz.



(edit;
now I feel stupid. Disregard the memory stuff)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 2, 2015)

bdiddy said:


> One thing though, why does the "memory" part say its running 800MHz?
> Ive got two modules, and they are configured to run 1600MHz in BIOS. BIOS even says its running 1600MHz.
> (or maybe im just too big of a newbie to not understand the numbers  ) ?



*Double* data rate (DDR) ram transmits on the rise and fall of the clock signal, so an 800mhz clock signal causes the ram to run at 1600mhz


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Just noticed, edited


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2015)

so problem is solved?
Regards,


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

It seems stable for now, had a quick load test, running 35C-ish idle, and max 62,3C under load. I'll tweak some more in the coming days

Thanks for you guys inputs though!


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2015)

test it gaming, no synthetic tests…


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

That's what I'm currently doing


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 2, 2015)

bdiddy said:


> Hi
> Changed my termal paste, but Im having some issues with fps drops. Dont think Ive damaged the cpu, or anything like that. At least I hope not.
> Core voltage on CPU is 1.040v.
> 
> ...


Aida64, CoreTemp or ArgusMonitor.  I use Aida for just about everything.  

There's 2 CPU temps usually, one is aboard sensor under the socket and it sits at ~30c-40c,  the other has crazy temps. and looks fubared....but  it's  actually the one to look at.  They're designed to be accurate from about 40c, anything below is gobbledygook. 

I see u got APM turned on in bios, try turning it of that may help fps....  
APM is a power saving feature, it load balances cores to keep within a TDP envelope, that's what the "Power Package" in HWMonitor is for.  It'll disappear with APM tuned off.


Can't see anything wrong in AOD, looks pretty normal to me...


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Sweet, I'll try disabling that and see how it works out

Thanks!


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 2, 2015)

On your last screenshot I see voltage of 1.4 Volts for 4.1 GHz ... is that much voltage really necessary for that CPU at that frequency? People OC to 4.7 GHz with 1.4 Volts.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh and yeah stock cooling is dismal, grab an Evo like some mentioned and it'll;  take care of the temps...   I'm at 4.8 on air, when encoding w/ Handbrake the cores never get below 80c..... 
I don't do much encoding, so no problem.  fine for gaming..


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Changing the stockcooler into something better as of next month 
It does not run 1,4v, its set to 1.040v in BIOS. I think its just because its split over the cores? Since the two first ones are running 0,875.. It keeps changing though, so I guess its some kind of dynamic function, or the APM kicking in. 
Anybody got some light on that?


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 3, 2015)

> On your last screenshot I see voltage of 1.4 Volts for 4.1 GHz ... is that much voltage really necessary for that CPU at that frequency? People OC to 4.7 GHz with 1.4 Volts.



Those people had i5's or i7's.....   Vishera @ 1.4v is a wet dream....lol





bdiddy said:


> Changing the stockcooler into something better as of next month
> It does not run 1,4v, its set to 1.040v in BIOS. I think its just because its split over the cores? Since the two first ones are running 0,875.. It keeps changing though, so I guess its some kind of dynamic function, or the APM kicking in.
> Anybody got some light on that?


How long has it been since your last upgrade?? Must be years..

That's Power States,  Cool n Quiet on AMD or Speedstep with Intel. Clocks drops if the CPU isn't busy, vcore drops too.

Tbh AMD Turbo is more of a handicap than anything, you should disable it and raise the clocks back up manually.  Just up them to 4.3 same as stock turbo.


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 3, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> How long has it been since your last upgrade?? Must be years..


Yes actually, it has been a while. Not keeping up to speed shows of here 

Been thinking about getting an upgrade from the AMD FX-8370, to the new Intel Skylake i5/i7 when that is released. Not sure if it will be a significant upgrade though, and if I compare actual improvement to costs, is it really worth it?

Either that or buy a cooler for the current one. 
If I decide to buy a good cooler, I should probably oc it to 4,7GHz or somewhat?


----------



## Ebo (Jun 3, 2015)

I would put my finger in the ground until Skylake comes out, and look at the tests before making any decision. 
If its strictly for gaming, your CPU should benifit from win 10 also more than better and more efficient CPU's as of today.

You have a good CPU for gaming, as of today all comes down to GPU power, since 95% of all games is made with consoles in mind, only a few  titles are pc only.

I dunno how prices is in Norway, but in Denmark where I live, the CM 212 hyper EVO is very cheap and pack a punch for the money, here I think its just about 250 danish kr and you can have them send it to you wothout any problems.

http://www.edbpriser.dk/processorkoeling/cooler-master-hyper-212-evo-id-6316805.aspx


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 3, 2015)

I was actually just watching some videos about the EVO 212. Cheap, decent cooling, seems nice. Think Im just going to order that 
Probably buy some Arctic Cooling MX as well.

Cant wait to see the changes when DX12 becomes more used in upcoming games


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 9, 2015)

So, installed the EVO 212 last weekend. The installation itself was pretty easy actually.
Max 49C when Ive run prime95 for about 5 hours.



Pill Monster said:


> Tbh AMD Turbo is more of a handicap than anything, you should disable it and raise the clocks back up manually. Just up them to 4.3 same as stock turbo.



Disabled this as you said, and clocked the cores up to 4,3 again. Seems to be working as intended. Thanks!


----------



## Countryside (Jun 9, 2015)

Keep using AOD you will get the most exact reading out of it and if your TM does not go under 25 then you good. Happy gaming


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 9, 2015)

bdiddy said:


> So, installed the EVO 212 last weekend. The installation itself was pretty easy actually.
> Max 49C when Ive run prime95 for about 5 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one.   5hrs of P95 is slight overkill but at least u  didn't fry the board. 

Hey I realised I only half explained the temps earlier;.... the crazy readings are from the CPU core.   The sensor is on the case but takes into account heat difference between case and core.  I think it's ~25c from memory.   So if case temp (tCase)is 70c the core is prob around 95c (Tjunction). 

Thermal trip (HTC) is ~85-90c tcase.   Just a bit of useless FYI.......


Btw Disabling Core Parking can sometimes help with stutter/fps drops. If u're on Win7 there's an MS hotfix downloadable from TPU fwiw.........


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 10, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Btw Disabling Core Parking can sometimes help with stutter/fps drops. If u're on Win7 there's an MS hotfix downloadable from TPU fwiw.........



Isn't this fixed automatically? Or do you actually need that specific update to disable core parking?


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 10, 2015)

Not sure tbh, you could check Windows Update but here is the link just in case...
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/


----------



## bdiddy (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like they actually were parked.. ohwell, installed updates and unparked  

Thanks!


----------

